# Division opening for Testament this Sunday



## noodles (Jul 13, 2007)

For those of you in the DC area, we've still got a few tickets left for this one. Come on out and headbang/drink with us.  

If you're not coming, then what the fuck is your problem?!? It's Testament! I deem you false if you stay at home.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 13, 2007)

Dude, that is awesome 




Try to keep your panties on


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 13, 2007)

uhhh fuck driving up there in a car that randomly stalls, but have fun


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm coming! Where are you guys playing?  Should be fun, I'll be coming in late on Monday morning!


----------



## noodles (Jul 13, 2007)

Matt = 

We're going on right before Testament, so I want to say nine-ish. However, it is Jaxx, so we never really know.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh hell yeah, Jaxx is close!  I'm looking forward to it man, you guys rocked last time and this time I'm staying for the whole night!!! Jerich and Ed D., come down to guys!


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 13, 2007)

I had originally planned on coming to see you guys, but I can't now that I have school.

Rock that shit though.


----------



## Drew (Jul 13, 2007)

Holy fuckin' shit, that rules, Dave!


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 13, 2007)

Fly me out there, yeah?

But dude,


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 13, 2007)

THats awesome. i had to sit through fucking Body Count waiting to see Testament.


----------



## Vince (Jul 13, 2007)

fuck yeah! preach the NEW testament


----------



## noodles (Jul 13, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> I had originally planned on coming to see you guys, but I can't now that I have school.



The show is 21 and up only.


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 13, 2007)

noodles said:


> The show is 21 and up only.



Damn, then I definately wouldn't have been able to go.


----------



## noodles (Jul 13, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> Damn, then I definately wouldn't have been able to go.



We've been a bit miffed at the club over this. There are a lot of metal fans that we've had to turn away.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jul 14, 2007)

Fuck yes!  I cannot wait! And I don't have to work the next day so.... !


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 15, 2007)

ajdehoogh said:


> Fuck yes!  I cannot wait! And I don't have to work the next day so.... !



I have to go to work, but I'll enjoy it, anyway. 

BTW, thanks for buying tickets. See you at the show!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 15, 2007)

If you guys could kinda...travel over to BOA with them, that'd, kinda

OWN


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow! thats really awesome!   Id love to open for a band like that, testament just fucking slays!

Too bad I cant come see it though...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 16, 2007)

Once again Division put on a great show!  They administered some metal and I saw noodles get about 2 inches from decapitating their bassist without realizing it!  Doesn't get any better than that! Looking forward to the next show with Kamelot gentlemen!  

Btw, you guys need to clear out all the acts opening before you, after watching ALL of them, you guys made them look like hardcore noobs.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 16, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Btw, you guys need to clear out all the acts opening before you, after watching ALL of them, you guys made them look like hardcore noobs.



Thanks! Of course, then Testament came out and completely pwned everyone. They were INSANE.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 16, 2007)

ajdehoogh said:


> Fuck yes!  I cannot wait! And I don't have to work the next day so.... !



Nice meeting you, bro. It was a tad warm in there, no?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 16, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Thanks! Of course, then Testament came out and completely pwned everyone. They were INSANE.



I couldn't stay past your set.  I had originally planned on it but I have to keep my normal schedule to have off on Friday so I can take my car in and have the oil changed as well as one of the fluids flushed (forget which one?) before I drive to North Carolina to see my brother next week.  There was no WAY I was going to try to pull off a 10-hour shift on 3 hours of sleep again, I learned my lesson last time...  Glad to hear they rocked it. Fortunately the Kamelot gig is on a Friday, I'll DEFINITELY be staying for all of that one!


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jul 16, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Nice meeting you, bro. It was a tad warm in there, no?


 

Hell ya dude. You guys kicked ass.  Not like it was reallydifficult considering who came on before ya. Yeah it was just a little warm!


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jul 16, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Once again Division put on a great show!  They administered some metal and I saw noodles get about 2 inches from decapitating their bassist without realizing it!  Doesn't get any better than that! Looking forward to the next show with Kamelot gentlemen!
> 
> Btw, you guys need to clear out all the acts opening before you, after watching ALL of them, you guys made them look like hardcore noobs.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 16, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I couldn't stay past your set.  I had originally planned on it but I have to keep my normal schedule to have off on Friday so I can take my car in and have the oil changed as well as one of the fluids flushed (forget which one?) before I drive to North Carolina to see my brother next week.  There was no WAY I was going to try to pull off a 10-hour shift on 3 hours of sleep again, I learned my lesson last time...  Glad to hear they rocked it. Fortunately the Kamelot gig is on a Friday, I'll DEFINITELY be staying for all of that one!



There are only 150 tickets left for that Kamelot show guys!!! If you haven't bought one yet do it now.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 16, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> There are only 150 tickets left for that Kamelot show guys!!! If you haven't bought one yet do it now.



Just make sure you get them from us. After all, it's how we get paid. 

[action=eaeolian]appreciates the plug[/action]


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 16, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> There are only 150 tickets left for that Kamelot show guys!!! If you haven't bought one yet do it now.




I assumed it was already a given that noodles would hold one for me at the door like normal!  (you guys know that after 2 consecutive shows I'm keeping the streak going!) The girl asked me last night who left the ticket for me, and I was reeeeeeeeally tempted to say "I dunno, this little dwarfy guy came up to me outside and told me he would hold a ticket... do you know him?" but she seemed like she was in a REALLY bad mood already and maybe even ready for some prison time, so I kept it to myself out of fear for my life!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 16, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I assumed it was already a given that noodles would hold one for me at the door like normal?  The girl asked me last night who left the ticket for me, and I was reeeeeeeeally tempted to say "I dunno, this little dwarfy guy came up to me outside and told me he would hold a ticket... do you know him?" but she seemed like she was in a REALLY bad mood!



Actually, could you hold one for me too Dave? Or Mike? I'll bring fundage. 

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - TESTAMENT Debuts New Song At West Springfield Show < Article about Testament at the show.



eaeolian said:


> Just make sure you get them from us. After all, it's how we get paid.
> 
> [action=eaeolian]appreciates the plug[/action]



 I have no problem with doing shameless plugs for friends.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 16, 2007)

Consider it done, Mike. (And Matt, too, for that matter.  )


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 16, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> (And Matt, too, for that matter.  )



Darn tootin'!  I can't wait! That new song WAS badass, btw... but I'm sure you guys already knew that!  Btw, who was the kid with those signs? 

"Why are you called noodles?"


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 16, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Consider it done, Mike. (And Matt, too, for that matter.  )



*Mr. Burns voice* Excellent */Mr. Burns voice*


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Testament! New song!? WTF! Tell me more!!

And they played DNR! Holy shit. They need to get their asses back to the bay and play here


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 16, 2007)

It was a mid-paced, "True Believer"-type tune. Pretty cool.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Sweet.

Nice thread tags


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 16, 2007)

When I said the new song was badass, I was talking about the new one that Division played! I dug it!


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 16, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> When I said the new song was badass, I was talking about the new one that Division played! I dug it!



Thanks, man. That was an awesome crowd to play in front of...


----------



## noodles (Jul 17, 2007)

ajdehoogh said:


> Fuck yes!  I cannot wait! And I don't have to work the next day so.... !



[action=Noodles]logs face to go with user name[/action]

Nice meeting you Sunday, and thanks for wearing the ss.org shirt so I could pick you out of the crowd. You must have told me your user name three times, but it was just a jumble of letters to me that night.


----------



## noodles (Jul 17, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I assumed it was already a given that noodles would hold one for me at the door like normal!  (you guys know that after 2 consecutive shows I'm keeping the streak going!) The girl asked me last night who left the ticket for me, and I was reeeeeeeeally tempted to say "I dunno, this little dwarfy guy came up to me outside and told me he would hold a ticket... do you know him?" but she seemed like she was in a REALLY bad mood already and maybe even ready for some prison time, so I kept it to myself out of fear for my life!



She was. Approximately nine billion underage kids tried to get into the club that night, along with nine billion people who thought the club could make room for just one more person. Plus, she had to check the ID of five hundred people. Yeah, she was a bit tense... 



HighGain510 said:


> Btw, who was the kid with those signs?
> 
> "Why are you called noodles?"



Those are my buddy's in "Cab Ride Home". I have no idea why they do this.  However, three or four of them roll up to every Division gig, with signs, and cheer there asses off the whole time. It's refreshing to see a local band that actually gets it and is trying to make the scene a fun place to be.


----------



## Drew (Jul 17, 2007)

How much are Kamelot tickets? Hold one for me, and I'll send you a check down. I THINK I can still make the gig. It's Saturday night, right?


----------



## noodles (Jul 17, 2007)

Friday night. We have PayPal, too.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 17, 2007)

noodles said:


> She was. Approximately nine billion underage kids tried to get into the club that night, along with nine billion people who thought the club could make room for just one more person. Plus, she had to check the ID of five hundred people. Yeah, she was a bit tense...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are my buddy's in "Cab Ride Home". I have no idea why they do this.  However, three or four of them roll up to every Division gig, with signs, and cheer there asses off the whole time. It's refreshing to see a local band that actually gets it and is trying to make the scene a fun place to be.



Ahhh okay. Yeah she seemed like that last time I showed up, and the last show wasn't this packed.  I don't blame her though, for the 15 minutes I stood with you out by the door I think I heard a good 40+ people go "oh shoot... where's that darn ID.... uhhh can you let me in please?"   


Yeah those dudes seemed to be having a good time. One of them went to throw up the horns and almost took my eye out though.... grrr....


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 17, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Ahhh okay. Yeah she seemed like that last time I showed up, and the last show wasn't this packed.  I don't blame her though, for the 15 minutes I stood with you out by the door I think I heard a good 40+ people go "oh shoot... where's that darn ID.... uhhh can you let me in please?"



She's permanently grouchy. The door is much smoother when Bear is there.


----------



## Ishan (Jul 17, 2007)

It's just weird to see there's an age limit that high. Come on? 21??!?? that's just ridiculous, over here you can go to any concert with your parents till your 18 then go on by yourself no problem. Weird country you have guys...
Opening for Testament, now that's metal !


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 17, 2007)

Ishan said:


> It's just weird to see there's an age limit that high. Come on? 21??!?? that's just ridiculous, over here you can go to any concert with your parents till your 18 then go on by yourself no problem. Weird country you have guys...
> Opening for Testament, now that's metal !



It's the US's Puritanical attitude towards alcohol. Plus, in this case, the owner knew he could sell out with a 21 and up crowd, so why should he pay for the extra securiyt of dealing with all ages?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 17, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> She's permanently grouchy. The door is much smoother when Bear is there.



Bear was fucking badass 

BTW is the Kamelot show 21+? If so, I'm fuxored.


----------



## noodles (Jul 17, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> It's the US's Puritanical attitude towards alcohol. Plus, in this case, the owner knew he could sell out with a 21 and up crowd, so why should he pay for the extra securiyt of dealing with all ages?





If you are a club owner, and you can sell your place out to people that have the legal opportunity to drink, why put on an all ages show? It's profit, pure an simple, a mentality that would be fine if not for the age limit on drinking.

So, guaranteed additional bar sales, versus guaranteed additional security expenses, is a real no brainer. All because a bunch of moral crusader assholes successfully argued that raising the drinking age from 18 to 21 would lower the number of alcohol related accidents. Nope.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 17, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Bear was fucking badass



He's still there, she just works the door when he doesn't.



Zepp88 said:


> BTW is the Kamelot show 21+? If so, I'm fuxored.



Nope. All ages.


----------



## noodles (Jul 17, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Bear was fucking badass
> 
> BTW is the Kamelot show 21+? If so, I'm fuxored.



Bear still is fucking badass. For those who don't know Bear, here he is with Tony Bennet:







Kamelot is all ages.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh okay, I haven't been to Jaxx in a while, you made it sound like he left.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 17, 2007)

noodles said:


> Bear still is fucking badass. For those who don't know Bear, here he is with Tony Bennet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn now I see why they call him Bear!!!


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jul 17, 2007)

noodles said:


> * Noodles logs face to go with user name
> 
> Nice meeting you Sunday, and thanks for wearing the ss.org shirt so I could pick you out of the crowd. You must have told me your user name three times, but it was just a jumble of letters to me that night.


 
Fuck yeah dude. No worries. It was DAMN good show. 

Perhaps I should have picked a different user name. Ah well.

And assuming work doesn't interfere I'll be there for Kamelot.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jul 17, 2007)

noodles said:


> Those are my buddy's in "Cab Ride Home". I have no idea why they do this.  However, three or four of them roll up to every Division gig, with signs, and cheer there asses off the whole time. It's refreshing to see a local band that actually gets it and is trying to make the scene a fun place to be.




that, and they give me PBR. they gave me a 12-pack as a going-home gift. isn't that sweet?

my legs still hurt from the lava that pumped through them during our set. hot is an understatement!


----------



## noodles (Jul 18, 2007)

More awesome pics from our good friend Mike Gong. 

Testament/Division/Absolute Vengeance


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 18, 2007)

Mike = God.


----------



## noodles (Jul 18, 2007)

His work is amazing. We're going to have to work out something with him before the next CD, because all my favorite pictures are taken by him.


----------



## Drew (Jul 18, 2007)

noodles said:


> Friday night. We have PayPal, too.



Hmm. Gotta take Friday off work, then. I'm leaning towards driving down that day with the Recto and a couple guitars in the back of my car, grabbing a hotel room for the night, and then if you guys have some time the next day do a bit of jamming before I head back to the berkshires - typically, my buddy Jesse who lives down in DC is flying back up north that weekend to visit his family and throw a barbecue Saturday or Sunday for the guys.


----------



## noodles (Jul 18, 2007)

I'll definitely have time the next day. I'll see if I can organize a little get together. Maybe Crooks can offer up his house, since he has a basement studio, three amps, and plenty of room.

Oh, and you won't really need to bring an amp. We're sorta drowning in Rectos around here.


----------



## Drew (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah, but what's one more? Think of the group photo


----------



## noodles (Jul 18, 2007)

True...


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jul 18, 2007)

MCR has studio bookings that weekend


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 18, 2007)

noodles said:


> His work is amazing. We're going to have to work out something with him before the next CD, because all my favorite pictures are taken by him.




I should hope so! Judging by what I saw it looked like he had one of those $1K+ lenses!  I like my camera but there's no way I'm spending what could be enough for a new amp on a lens right now!


----------



## noodles (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah, he does have an expensive camera. However, he could probably take brilliant photos with a polaroid. He really is an artist.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 18, 2007)

Agreed, I dig his work as well.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jul 19, 2007)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> MCR has studio bookings that weekend



Actaully, I was wrong, the last session is the weekend of the 11th. However, I'm going to the beach the weekend of the 18th, so I still won't be around. Otherwise, I'd be glad to host.


----------



## grimmchaos (Jul 19, 2007)

That must have been awesome. I only recently got into Testament (don't know how I missed them before), but my god that must have been an awesome show.


----------

